# [SOLVED] igfxsrvc.exe not working



## dicai (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, I need a bit of help with this problem I've been having. 

The other day I was on my new Compaq Presario CQ40-305LA laptop and I was exploring the configurations it had. It runs on Vista, and it was my first time using this OS, so I felt kind of lost. Anyway, while looking at the Intel Graphics Acelerator settings and it said something about rotating the monitor 180º. I clicked to see what it was and suddenly the resolution changed to something big like 640x480 and the screen wasn't upside down. Seeing this I tried to revert the things, but I couldn't not click any of the options but I could move the pointer around. I did what I always do when I'm in this kind of trouble, Ctrl + Alt + Del and went to the Task Manager and terminated igfxsrvc.exe process as it was the one related to the Intel Graphics application. Then it all started... :upset:

When starting up the PC the next day, the icon for IG application dissappeared and trying to "Run > igfxtray.exe" worked. And worst of all, I couldn't change resolution because it said the Vista is using the default VGA drivers and it has no options. When trying to right click the desktop in order to go to Graphics Options and the desktop froze and the cursor stayed on the loading blue circle of Vista. The icons in the desktop didn't worked either.

I tried using Restore system but apparently Vista fails to do that. Then I tried installing new drivers from the Intel website- didn't work either. So I'm here stumped and pulling my hair off trying to figure out something...any suggestions? :normal:

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: igfxsrvc.exe not working*

Try to uninstall the video drivers in Device Manager. Uninstall any program or application related to Intel Graphics in ADD/REMOVE. Reboot twice. Reinstall drivers as needed.


----------



## dicai (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: igfxsrvc.exe not working*

I uninstalled everything realted to Intel, then ran CCleaner to clean up the Registry and the rebooted twice(with a lapse of 8 hours between them) and installed the driver again... I still can't get the screensavers, the resolution won't change and when going to configure the monitor it says that "its drivers were intended for a older version of Windows and they are not compatible" but they are the newest driver, of Feb 09. But al hope isn't lost as I can open the graphics options and change brightness and gamma and so. 

Is there any Secure Mode to boot up Vista to try again o something?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: igfxsrvc.exe not working*

They could be the latest BUT not for Vista (you are using Vista, right?).


----------



## dicai (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: igfxsrvc.exe not working*

Well, I just turned it on and went to the Screensaver configuration and for my surprise it worked! YAY! And the monitor is also recognised by the system! YAY again! 

Thanks for the help 

Any final suggestion to prevent this kind of problems of ocurring again?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: igfxsrvc.exe not working*

It is really hard to prevent issues like these most especially that we install a lot of things in our computers that could be incompatible with our drivers. However it really helps to always keep your Windows and your drivers up to date.

I am glad to know you got it working again. Thanks for the update.


----------

